# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  epilepsja a oddawanie krwi

## magda03

mam pytanie ... ja choruje na epilepsje od 6 lat nie mam atakow od 2 . wiec czy moge oddawac krew?

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
Epilepsja nie jest przeciwwskazaniem do oddania krwi. Może nim być jedynie przyjmowanie przez Ciebie leków, dlatego najlepiej skonsultuj to z lekarzem który Cię leczy. W przypadku dawców szpiku nie jest to problemem, jeśli ataków nie było od roku, w przypadku dawców krwi - nie jest to sprecyzowane i najlepiej skonsultować się ze swoim lekarzem. Pozdrawiam

----------


## magda03

dziekuje  :Wink:

----------

